# Wie kann ich ein Mittelpunkt eines Kreises finden ?



## kaper28 (24. Dez 2008)

Hallo Freunde, 

Ich möchte einen Kreis zeichen , aber der Mittelpunkt soll genau auf 150,150 liegen. Wie kann ich das machen ? Wenn ich diese anweisung schreibe 



```
g.drawOval(150,150,100,100);
```

heiß es nicht das der Mittelpunkt geanu auf 150,150 ist ?
Mein Frame ist 340,340 groß .


----------



## Ice-Tea (24. Dez 2008)

Sofern du nicht den Mittelpunkt vom Frame haben willst, ist deine Anweisung schon richtg.


----------



## Creativ (24. Dez 2008)

Die ersten beiden Koordinaten bestimmen die obere linke Ecke eines imaginären Rechteckes, das den Kreis beinhaltet.
Sie bestimmen also NICHT den Mittelpunkt.

Wenn der Mittelpunkt also auf 150/150 liegen soll, muss du da 100/100 angeben, also den Mittelpunkt minus den Radius, damit du die obere linke Ecke erhälst.

Kannste auch hier nachlesen:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/awt/Graphics.html#drawOval(int,%20int,%20int,%20int)


----------



## Ice-Tea (24. Dez 2008)

up, da hatte ich aws falsches im kopf rum schwirren...  

Ich muss wohl mal den debugger(hinterkopf) anwerfen  :lol:


----------



## kaper28 (27. Dez 2008)

Creativ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die ersten beiden Koordinaten bestimmen die obere linke Ecke eines imaginären Rechteckes, das den Kreis beinhaltet.
> Sie bestimmen also NICHT den Mittelpunkt.
> 
> Wenn der Mittelpunkt also auf 150/150 liegen soll, muss du da 100/100 angeben, also den Mittelpunkt minus den Radius, damit du die obere linke Ecke erhälst.
> ...



also du meinst 


```
g.drawOval(100,100,100,100);
```

hier liegt der mittelpunkt auf den koordinaten 150,150


----------



## Marco13 (27. Dez 2008)

Ja.


----------



## André Uhres (27. Dez 2008)

kaper28 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte einen Kreis zeichen , aber der Mittelpunkt soll genau auf 150,150 liegen. Wie kann ich das machen ?


Warum fragst du das denn zweimal? Dasselbe wurde dir schonmal ausführlich erklärt:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=477822


----------

